# toujours y croire



## so_meyl

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pourrait me traduire "toujours y croire" car quand je regarde sur les sites cette phrase est toujours traduite dans un contexte précis hors moi je souhaiterais connaitre sa traduction en espagnol pour me le tatouer.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider =)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## GURB

Hola
_*y croire*_= _attendre qqchose avec espoir_. Cette phrase tirée de Cambio16 (7/9/92) devrait t'aider:
"_Les hace ilusión (ils y croient)_. Son legionarios. Acudir al fuego es la esencia de su credo y de su espíritu."


----------



## Paquita

so_meyl said:


> cette phrase est toujours traduite dans un contexte précis hors moi je souhaiterais connaitre sa traduction en espagnol pour me le tatouer.


Bonjour So_meyl et bienvenue parmi nous.

Mais si, tu as bien un contexte précis toi aussi !
1) le tatouer, donc il faut que cela prenne une allure de slogan (enfin, c'est ce que j'imagine..)
2) avec pour toi un sens bien précis.

Je ne le comprends pas comme Gurb... Il me semble que "toujours y croire" veut dire "ne jamais désespérer"

Tout ça pour te dire que deux personnes ont des interprétations différentes. Si tu veux te le tatouer il serait bon que l'expression que nous te fournirons corresponde vraiment au sens que tu veux  lui donner. Précise-le donc.


----------



## so_meyl

Oui c'est vrai. . . En faite ce que je veux c'est garder ce mot "toujours" qui me semble plus positif et signifie plus pour moi. 
Cette phrase pour moi veut dire qu'il faut toujours avancer, espérer et croire en ce qu'on veut. Je veux pouvoir le regarder et qu'il me redonne le sourire contrairement a "ne jamais desesperer" qui est pour moi plus sombre. . . J'sais pas si vous me comprenez lol

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Creérselo, ¡siempre!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kiliko

"buenjour"

pourquoi pas _seguir o continuar creyendo_?

"hastarevoir"


----------



## Pohana

Está el pronombre "y", donc seguir/continuar creyéndolo/creyéndola, par exemple : siempre el mañana será mejor, lo sigo creyendo / sigo creyéndolo.


----------



## Paquita

Je hasarde en reprenant l'idée de Martine :

confiar, ¡siempre!

confiar 


> *4.     * intr. Esperar con firmeza y seguridad.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La solution de Paquita me plaît bien. Dans la même veine, mais c'est un peu plus long:* seguir confiado ¡siempre!*
Sport: sigue confiado este partido lo vas a ganar! Continue d'y croire...


----------



## so_meyl

Merci à tous pour vos reponses, "confiar isiempre" me parait bien je demanderais confirmation autour de moi tout de même. . .

Je vais bientôt pouvoir me lancer grâce à vous lol.

Merci


----------



## GURB

> Merci à tous pour vos reponses, "confiar isiempre" me parait bien je demanderais confirmation autour de moi tout de même. . .


Serais-tu un adepte de la doctrine de Saint Thomas ? Moi, je croirais (en?) Paquita si j'étais toi; elle est de bon conseil.


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> Moi, je croirais (en?).


Merci Gurb !!!

pas de la (trop) bonne opinion que tu as de moi, mais parce que grâce à ce commentaire, je viens  -enfin - de comprendre ce qui me gênait dans les propositions de Martine et Pohana ...

Ce "lo" COD ...

Car on cherche "y" croire, c'est à dire non pas "le" croire, mais "croire à/en":



> _Croire *à qqc.* dur comme fer._ *Y*  croire fermement, sans en démordre CNRTL



Ici, à rien de précis, juste que tout est possible, tout peut arriver, il faut aller jusqu'au bout et ne renoncer que si vraiment on a tout essayé, croire à ce qu'on entreprend.


----------



## Pohana

Paquit& said:


> ... Car on cherche "y" croire, c'est à dire non pas "le" croire, mais "croire à/en"...



Exacto: siempre el mañana será mejor, lo sigo creyendo / sigo creyéndolo => siempre el mañana será mejor, sigo creyendo *en* eso


----------



## Elicia

Bonjour!
Je pensais au fameux slogan :
*Hasta la victoria ¡siempre!*


----------



## Paquita

Pohana said:


> Exacto: siempre el mañana será mejor, lo sigo creyendo / sigo creyéndolo => siempre el mañana será mejor, sigo creyendo *en* eso



Tout à fait d'accord... mais je te rappelle qu'il s'agit de se faire tatouer une phrase... donc, elle doit être aussi courte que possible, j'imagine (pour réduire les coûts et la douleur...et être lu d'un seul coup d'oeil mais ce n'est que mon point de vue...)


----------



## Pohana

Elicia said:


> ... *Hasta la victoria ¡siempre!*


 No te tatúes esa frase en Venezuela ¡_actualmente_ hace pensar en un personaje *no* muy querido! jajajaja


----------



## Elicia

Pohana : Tu as parfaitement raison ! 
En fait, personnellement, si je devais me faire faire ce tatouage, je préfèrerais tout simplement: *¡siempre!* 
Ce serait plus court (et surtout moins douloureux !) et permettrait de garder une part de mystère... Un tatouage, c'est souvent mystérieux, n'est-ce-pas ? Le tout étant que le porteur du message comprenne le sous-entendu... Mais, bon, ce n'est que mon avis, bien sûr !


----------



## so_meyl

Oui en effet je veux quelque chose de court et deux mots me semblent l'idéal, de plus j'ai déja cherché la style d'écriture de mon tatouage et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Je valide donc le " confiar isiempre" de Paquita. 

"isiempre" est trop vague, trop général, il y a beaucoup trop d'interprétations possible pour moi. Mais c'est vrai que cela dépend de chacun. . .

Merci


----------



## Lexinauta

so_meyl said:


> Oui en effet je veux quelque chose de court et deux mots me semblent l'idéal, de plus j'ai déja cherché la style d'écriture de mon tatouage et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Je valide donc le " confiar isiempre"  de Paquita.
> 
> "isiempre"  est trop vague, trop général, il y a beaucoup trop d'interprétations possible pour moi. Mais c'est vrai que cela dépend de chacun. . .
> 
> Merci


_*¡Cuidado!*_ La palabra es *'siempre'* (Paquita puso signos de admiración/exclamación antes y después de la palabra porque así se usan en español).
_(No nos gustaría verte tatuada con faltas de ortografía. )_


----------

